# Would you date a younger man/older woman?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

For the men, would you date an older woman? 


For the ladies, would you date a younger man?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes (younger guy)/probably (older woman)


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I feel pretty strongly about staying in my general age range so it depends on how big a gap you mean, but yes I'd date a woman who is a bit older than me. I'd probably be insecure about it, but I'd try to work on that instead of not giving it a chance.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah I would date and older woman if I felt we were a good match.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes, I'd date a older women as long as she still had her own teeth.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

As long as you're over 18, age doesn't matter. I like to keep my options WIDE open.

If I had any, which I don't... so I take back my vote.

Official answer:

YES and/or NO


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I'd prefer my age or younger.


Older womanz woudn't take me seriously at all. lol

I tried asking a 23 year old out one time as a joke when I was 19. She's like haha u 16.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

SD92 said:


> Yes, I'd date a older women as long as she still had her own teeth.


Like, on a necklace?


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

LostInReverie said:


> Like, on a necklace?


no, they've got to be in her mouth.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

I'll date anyone that will have me, as long as they can have intelligent conversation.

I do have some standards.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

SD92 said:


> no, they've got to be in her mouth.


So, she needs to put the necklace in her mouth?


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

LostInReverie said:


> So, she needs to put the necklace in her mouth?


no, lol. I don't care what she does with the necklace as long as she still has all her teeth in her mouth. :grin2: <----- Like that.

:O <----- Not that.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

SD92 said:


> no, lol. I don't care what she does with the necklace as long as she still has all her teeth in her mouth. :grin2: <----- Like that.
> 
> :O <----- Not that.


Wouldn't having a necklace of your teeth in your mouth be restrictive??


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Sure


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah definitely. I connect with women older than me(3-10 yrs older) most of the time because I'm just an old soul...always been.But age is just a number and this 28 year would date even as young as 18( she definitely would have to be a very special 18 year old though), if she wants the same as what I want out of life and we connect, that's all I need. Age definitely plays a huge part in a person maturity level and who I have dated but I never discounted anybody younger than me. I only dated 2 young ladies younger than me, both were on my level but just didn't work just like the women I dated older than me.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah, I guess. I probably should be open minded if I want to find a guy. I mean, if younger guys would even want me, lol. I can pass for their age (people usually guess me to be about 10 yrs younger than my actual age), but they might run for the hills when they find out I'm a lot older than them, lol. These circumstances kind of put me in a weird spot.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

No Money No Honey


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

would prefer an older guy or a younger woman.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Depends.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Age wouldn't make any difference to me.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Sure, I'm more into younger guys than old guys.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

meepie said:


> Sure, I'm more into younger guys than old guys.


Newborns?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Cashel said:


> Newborns?


prenatal


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Would prefer not to date women past 37/38 right now (I'm 33).

But I would still give someone older a chance if I thought we were compatible.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

meepie said:


> prenatal


Well, you are only 2, so that seems reasonable.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I wouldn't give everyone a chance no. I'd try to stick around people my age. I am 21, so my girlfriends ideal age would be 18-24. 

But idk, if someone really opens my eyes maybe.


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

Totally sexist question, yo, lol. But as a guy, I'd date older and younger women, as long as she possesses a sincere heart and an intelligent mind.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

No i probably wouldn't date a younger guy. Atleast not at my age. Perhaps a year or maybe even two younger, but probably not. I've always been mostly attracted to guys between 2-5 years older than me. Perhaps up to 10 years older. Probably wouldnt go further than that.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

I'd date an older woman. It depends on how old we are talking though... lol


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

xxDark Horse said:


> For the men, would you date an older woman?


Yes, I would date a MILF/Granny... whoops I mean an older woman. I would also date a younger woman :nerd:


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

60 or over


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

I would date a table even


----------



## theloneleopard (Jul 5, 2015)

It's unlikely that I would date a younger guy. Especially given my long-held affinity for older men.

I would actually try the craziness of speed dating, were it not for the fact that the only meetup I'm aware of lumps me into a group with an arbitrary age cut-off of 37. Umm...that's about my *starting* age. Can I cross over into the _other_ group, please?


----------



## Nozz (Oct 6, 2015)

It's hard for me to imagine someone 5-10 years older than I am being compatible with me, but I suppose on the rare chance that it did I would try. My guess is if I'm ever going to get into a relationship again it would be someone several years younger than me.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd like to add a shameless plug that Yes I am searching for that special someone (female)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I would. I don't care about age.


----------



## animeflower6084 (Apr 8, 2014)

I would not care about age, as long as they truly loved me.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I prefer the ages between 23-28 but I'm not against dating a woman older than 28. Honestly I wouldn't go too old like in her 40s or older


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

A couple years older is fine, as long as we're on a similar position in life. It would be awkward as hell dating someone with their own job living on their own while I'm still a student financially dependent on my parents.


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

i have no options...so im guessing most women 18+


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

*I've always had a thing for older women*

So older women can be sooo sexy but I would prefer to date someone around my own age! I find younger girls adorable too but I can't go younger then 18 or else it's ILLEGAL! So a girl can be cute and 15 but I won't act on it. I mean i've never had a girl as young as 15 crush on me as of yet though! Not to my knowledge anyway!

My ex is only a year and a bit older then me though! It just depends.. I fall for who I fall for! ♥ xx


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I'd date younger men but younger men wouldn't date me.

Well, no one would, so it's a cow's opinion.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

xMissChloex said:


> So older women can be sooo sexy but I would prefer to date someone around my own age! I find younger girls adorable too but I can't go younger then 18 or else it's ILLEGAL! So a girl can be cute and 15 but I won't act on it. I mean i've never had a girl as young as 15 crush on me as of yet though! Not to my knowledge anyway!
> 
> My ex is only a year and a bit older then me though! It just depends.. I fall for who I fall for! ♥ xx


Chloe you are just so ****ing cute


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I always had younger girlfriends. My ex is ten years younger.

Dating older women is okay too, if they wanted to date me that is.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

xMissChloex said:


> So older women can be sooo sexy but I would prefer to date someone around my own age! I find younger girls adorable too but I can't go younger then 18 or else it's ILLEGAL! So a girl can be cute and 15 but I won't act on it. I mean i've never had a girl as young as 15 crush on me as of yet though! Not to my knowledge anyway!
> 
> My ex is only a year and a bit older then me though! It just depends.. I fall for who I fall for! ♥ xx


This is just regarding the song in your bio. Have you heard the original?


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Going against the grain, I'd rather be with someone my age or older. I'd want us to be at similar places in life...but a younger person can be too, so...it'd be a case by case basis. I chose "5 years older" but may go even higher than that. I guess I'd go 5 years younger too, but it all depends on maturity level and such.


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

truant said:


> I'd date younger men but younger men wouldn't date me.
> 
> Well, no one would, so it's a cow's opinion.


^Pretty much.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

xxDark Horse said:


> I'd prefer my age or younger.
> 
> *Older womanz woudn't take me seriously at all. lol*
> 
> I tried asking a 23 year old out one time as a joke when I was 19. She's like haha u 16.


I can feel you man. lol


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

xMissChloex said:


> So older women can be sooo sexy but I would prefer to date someone around my own age! I find younger girls adorable too but I can't go younger then 18 or else it's ILLEGAL! So a girl can be cute and 15 but I won't act on it. I mean i've never had a girl as young as 15 crush on me as of yet though! Not to my knowledge anyway!
> 
> My ex is only a year and a bit older then me though! It just depends.. I fall for who I fall for! ♥ xx


Everything you wrote, basically.
Can't add much more.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I already am. I'm 34 and my boyfriend is 22.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

N/A. Dating is not in my cards. But yeah, if there was ever an opportunity again, I wouldn't care.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I've dated older women before. I had a better time with them because women my age (at the time) were into social settings and situations. Older women were ok with quiet places.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Demon Soul said:


> This is just regarding the song in your bio. Have you heard the original?


Yes the original is like one of my favourite songs! But I love this version because I imagine a woman I'm Inlove with singing/playing this version for me!

The original will always be the best because well, it's the original! But I adore this version and her voice is just GORGEOUS! Why do you ask?


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Chloe you are just so ****ing cute


Aw thanks! I'm like the most smitten human kitten when I'm Inlove with a woman too trust me!


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I would. Girlfriend and I are 5 years apart. I am 22 almost 23 and she is 27 almost 28.


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

I've been attracted to older women, of course, but wouldn't consider them for a serious relationship.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

LostInReverie said:


> Wouldn't having a necklace of your teeth in your mouth be restrictive??


I dunno my teeth in a necklace might make for a fantastic afrodisiac. It woudn't be as easy to eat though.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

SD92 said:


> I dunno my teeth in a necklace might make for a fantastic afrodisiac. It woudn't be as easy to eat though.


This somehow got way off track. I blame you. :grin2:


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

I would date women roughly 5 years older or younger. Any more than that and you tend to gamble on issues related to being in different life stages. (There are always exceptions, of course.)

But in general, I would want someone who is in a similar life situation as I am. Would just be more likely to have more in common, in my opinion, due to addressing many of the same life issues. Growing a career vs. being established, wanting kids vs. not, etc. Would also give more opportunity to compromise and come up with a life together, if I were to get to that stage with a woman.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

xMissChloex said:


> Yes the original is like one of my favourite songs! But I love this version because I imagine a woman I'm Inlove with singing/playing this version for me!
> 
> The original will always be the best because well, it's the original! But I adore this version and her voice is just GORGEOUS! Why do you ask?


I just had two thoughts in my head. Either she hasnt heard the original, or as you said, you imagined a woman singing that version for you. I really wonder if this is a girl things, because I have never done this

That was a very terrible argument btw. The original is always the best, because it's the original. 

But, i'll agree with you still, because I think so too, in this case 

So I guess I was just asking because maybe u had skipped a master piece and that would be horrible


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Demon Soul said:


> I just had two thoughts in my head. Either she hasnt heard the original, or as you said, you imagined a woman singing that version for you. I really wonder if this is a girl things, because I have never done this
> 
> That was a very terrible argument btw. The original is always the best, because it's the original.
> 
> ...


I definitely didn't! The Calling got famous from Wherever You Will Go I'm pretty sure! It was one of if not their only biggest hit. I think?

Anyway I like 3 doors down- here without you and kryptonite (basically all their old songs) and Lifehouse


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Sure. I like to stay in my age group,so 5-10 + or - is what I'm thinking would work. 

I wouldn't date someone who's a lot younger or older than me. It has something to do with attraction and where you are in life.
I'm more open to dating someone who's a lot younger than since I tend to have more in common with people who are younger than me, but I still haven't met anyone in their early twenties that I could date so 5 years younger would probably be a better match in generally


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Probably not, because I'd likely be too immature for her. I'm also generally not physically attracted to people much older than me. If I dated someone, I'd want it to be more about fun and nothing overly serious. Then again, I have no options, so if the chance arose, I may take it.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

xMissChloex said:


> I definitely didn't! The Calling got famous from Wherever You Will Go I'm pretty sure! It was one of if not their only biggest hit. I think?
> 
> Anyway I like 3 doors down- here without you and kryptonite (basically all their old songs) and Lifehouse


I have listened to a couple of other songs by the calling but I didnt like them. One hit single I am pretty sure. Lucky? 

Of the songs I have heard wherever you will go is the only song where the singer gets the attention he needs

I also like 3 doors down, exactly those two songs you listed as well. I have never listened to Lifehouse before. I am a general rock, soft rock, punk guy.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Demon Soul said:


> I have listened to a couple of other songs by the calling but I didnt like them. One hit single I am pretty sure. Lucky?
> 
> Of the songs I have heard wherever you will go is the only song where the singer gets the attention he needs
> 
> I also like 3 doors down, exactly those two songs you listed as well. I have never listened to Lifehouse before. I am a general rock, soft rock, punk guy.


Yeah true! How about Bush- Glycerine? I'm a fan of Blink 182 also!


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

I don't care about ages. Last year I liked someone who I thought was 5 years younger than me. Then I asked him and found out he was actually 12+ years older than me (he looked young and had very young mannerisms). Nothing changed, I'd still date him if he wasn't married with a kid


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

I would only feel comfortable dating someone younger than me, for several reasons. Firstly because I look so young for my age, I know that no woman older than me would be interested in me because she would feel weird dating me (I would too). Secondly because I have no experience and thus would feel awkward dating an older and most likely more experienced woman. And finally, because younger girls are hotter, period. I mean there are the odd 30-somethings I find attractive but generally, the younger the better (at least in terms of looks). Having said that, younger girls can be so immature (yes I'm generalising) and that could get annoying.

But why am I even saying this, it is all a moot point. No girl has wanted to go out with me in 10 years...


----------



## TheClown7 (Oct 15, 2013)

3 years younger / 4 years older


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

My option is not there. I can date both a younger or an older girl but not extremes. If you know what I mean.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bump


----------

